
Show HN: Voucherify – Voucher infrastructure through API - sedzia
http://voucherify.io
======
amk_
I was looking for something like this recently to try to do some server-side
validation of discount codes to automatically add things to a customer's cart
if they have the right code on an ecommerce site. Typically ecommerce stores
validate discount codes and payment info behind a secure layer on a different
domain, so it's difficult to create any interactivity around your vouchers
without pinging a secured server, unless you risk exposing your vouchers by
embedding in the client side code. This would be really useful if it could be
used to at least _create_ codes on platforms like Shopify, so that you don't
have to create them once on your site and once on Shopify.

Also... I hope you have a rate limiter.

------
sydneysider
Would this functionality really be hard to implement yourself? What is the
benefit of using a service like this?

~~~
sedzia
Well, although it seems doable in a reasonable time, there’re a few things you
need to take care of from dev perspective e.g.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22333237/generating-
uniqu...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22333237/generating-unique-hard-
to-guess-coupon-codes)

But from what we've gathered so far the most time-consuming thing for software
developers (especially in e-commerce industry) is the maintenance phase.
Meaning - the time when voucher campaigns are “in production”. Marketing team
wants to stop the campaign as asap as possible, customer service team has to
handle another customer coupon complaint, management wants to know the ROI of
campaigns and so on. This is what our platform help solving too.

~~~
sydneysider
right :), thanks for the use-case for an outsider like me.

